# Living in Aspe



## IMP (Jun 1, 2011)

I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has lived in Aspe for some time.

What we would like to know is :-

Weather and temperatures - all year around.

Humidity levels - as compared to living nearer to the coast.

Mosquitos - problem or not!

Distance/time to Alicante Airport and the coast.

Distance/time to Elche.

General comments as regards facilities and quality of life also very welcome!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IMP said:


> I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has lived in Aspe for some time.
> 
> What we would like to know is :-
> 
> ...




Hi

I have a house in Novelda and my daughter lives in Monforte but Aspe is only 10 minutes or so from us.
Hot in summer and can be cold in winter.
Humidity.. it was horrendous last week.. 80% some days.
Airport.. about 25 minutes, same for Elche. 


Maiden


----------



## IMP (Jun 1, 2011)

*Aspe*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a house in Novelda and my daughter lives in Monforte but Aspe is only 10 minutes or so from us.
> Hot in summer and can be cold in winter.
> ...


Many Thanks for info.

When you say "cold in Winter" how cold does it actually get, day and night? We currently live in a mountain village, at 860 metres - south of Granada. It does get down to minus 10 some nights in Winter - although can be 14-16 during the days. This is obviously a concern, with the lack of insulation on most Spanish houses.

However, the altitude means low humidity and no mosquitos here!

We are considering house hunting in Aspe, but would appreciate as much specific advice as possible before we do so.

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IMP said:


> Many Thanks for info.
> 
> When you say "cold in Winter" how cold does it actually get, day and night? We currently live in a mountain village, at 860 metres - south of Granada. It does get down to minus 10 some nights in Winter - although can be 14-16 during the days. This is obviously a concern, with the lack of insulation on most Spanish houses.
> 
> ...


have a look at this Weather Forecast Aspe, Spain | Aspe Weather | Wunderground

if you scroll down there's an almanac & high/low history


----------

